# very strange no connection problem



## cohomology (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a really weird no connection problem which has bugged me a lot. Admittedly, it is due to my complicated network topology. Here is a little background: I am using a laptop and a netgear JGS516PE vlan enabled switch to serve the home. On the laptop, I have a bhyved pfsense 2.3.4 on top of freebsd 11.0. Apparently this is a single nic setup so I have two vlans setup in the pfsense: vlan 100 for lan and vlan 200 for wan. 

Everything works except one thing: on the freebsd host, I can only ping the switch and nothing else; not even the pfsense router. I CAN ping and ssh into the freebsd host from any computer on the lan, though. Isn't this strange? 

I'm attaching my network setting here. Yon can probably disregard any ipv6 settings here since I've disabled ipv6 on my pfsense router.


```
>>> ifconfig
em0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 150                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             0
        options=42098<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether f0:de:f1:29:49:f3
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        groups: lo
bridge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        description: vm-public
        ether 02:94:28:80:f4:00
        nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
        groups: bridge
        id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 0 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
        maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 2000 timeout 1200
        root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 0 ifcost 0 port 0
        member: em0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 1 priority 128 path cost 20000
        member: tap0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 5 priority 128 path cost 2000000
tap0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 15                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             00
        description: vmnet-pfSense-0-public
        options=80000<LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:bd:2d:4b:f7:00
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        groups: tap
        Opened by PID 969
vlan100: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether f0:de:f1:29:49:f3
        inet 192.168.1.8 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        vlan: 100 vlanpcp: 0 parent interface: em0
        groups: vlan

 >>> netstat -nr
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags     Netif Expire
127.0.0.1          link#2             UH          lo0
192.168.1.0/24     link#4             U       vlan100
192.168.1.8        link#4             UHS         lo0

Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags     Netif Expire
::/96                             ::1                           UGRS        lo0
::1                               link#2                        UH          lo0
::ffff:0.0.0.0/96                 ::1                           UGRS        lo0
fe80::/10                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0
fe80::%lo0/64                     link#2                        U           lo0
fe80::1%lo0                       link#2                        UHS         lo0
ff02::/16                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0
```


----------

